# Problem mit Vote Fenster



## Mighty (3. Jan 2008)

Frohes Neues Jahr zusammen
habe ein kleines Problem und zwar habe ich mich bei einer Toplist angemeldet und möchte dort per Ilayer den Besuchern die Möglichkeit zu Voten geben.

Jedoch öffnet sich nach einem Klick auf den Vote Button die Topliste in dem gleichen Fenster und meine Seite ist natürlich nicht mehr da.

Ich möchte das nach einem Klick auf "Vote" die Topliste in einem neuen Tab geöffnet wird und meine Seite weiterhin sichtbar bleibt

Hier mal der Code 


```
<div id="rrtoplist" style="display:inline; position:absolute; margin-top:150; 
margin-left:300; border: 3px solid #CCFF33;">
<table bgcolor="#333333" width="500" cellPadding="3" style="border-collapse: 
collapse">
<tr><td>
<iframe src="http://toplist.raidrush.ws/vote/XXXblabla/" width="500" height="300" 
frameborder="0" scrolling="no" name="rrvote"></iframe>
</td></tr>
<tr><td align="right">
<span onClick="document.getElementById('rrtoplist').style.display='none';">
<font color="#CCFF33" style="font-family: Verdana; font-size: 11px; 
text-decoration: none;"> Fenster Schließen [X] </font></span>
</td></tr>
</table>
</div>
```

Danke schonmal im vorraus 
greetz Mighty

_[Edit by Beni: nach JavaScript verschoben]_


----------



## ARadauer (3. Jan 2008)

und in wie weit sollen wir dir hier mit java helfen können!

Java Entwickler sind sehr schnell beleidigt, wenn du mit JavaScript Angelenheiten daher kommst.

Wir scripten keine js html layer gimicks! Wir erschaffen softwarearchetektonische Kunstwerke!


----------



## Leroy42 (3. Jan 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wir erschaffen softwarearchetektonische Kunstwerke!



Endlich wurde das mal gesagt!  :applaus: (  )


----------



## Jango (3. Jan 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wir scripten keine js html layer gimicks! Wir erschaffen softwarearchetektonische Kunstwerke!


Auja *Hände reib* lass sehen - zeig uns dein Kunstwerk; lass uns teilhaben an der Muse, die dich küsst. 

Mal im "Ernst": Das Rohmaterial für diese "Kunstwerke" ist ziemlich übersichtlich... :lol:


----------

